# S-Tune Spec V beats all but the TRD Celica GT-S



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

In a comparison test in Road and Track's Spring 2004 issue of _Speed_ the 2004 SRT-4, 2003 SVT Focus, 2004 Civic Si HFP, 2003 MazdaSpeed Protégé, 2004 Lancer Ralliart, 2004 S-Tune Spec V, 2003 TRD Celica GT-S battled it out to see which in-house after-market upgrades performed better at the Streets of Willow Springs racetrack. The Spec V came in 2nd, being narrowly beat by the Celica. Here are the results, as far as the Spec V is concerned:

1) Second fastest car to lap the racetrack, losing to the Celica by only .24 seconds and beating the power-monster SRT-4 by .07 seconds! 

2) 1st in the Skidpad (lateral-g); 3rd in Slalom.

3) 2nd in 0-60 and tied with the Focus for 2nd in the quarter-mile (first for both tests went to the SRT-4).

4) 1st in 60-0 and 80-0 breaking (this Spec V has ABS).

5) Tied the SRT-4 in points for best powertrain.

6) Second most fun to drive vehicle behind the Celica (based on points).

7) Reviewed as the most well rounded vehicle, placing at or close to the top of EVERY category!

----------------
*7th Place - 2004 Lancer Ralliart*: Has a strong engine, a slick shifter, and predictable handling but its suspension really dislikes being pushed at the track. Reviewed as a good street car.

----------------
*6th Place - 2004 Honda Civic Si HFP*: Has Neutral handling, good transmission, and excellent balance and grip but has no power and suffers from brake fade. 

----------------
*5th Place - 2003 MazdaSpeed Protégé*: Has a smooth engine, excellent braking, and exceptional handling abilities but suffers from mid-turn over-steer and touchy brake actuation.

----------------
*4th Place - 2004 SRT-4*: Has incredible power, good exhaust note, and ery supportive seats but was rated as the worst handler out of the ENTIRE group.

----------------
*3rd Place - 2003 SVT Focus*: Has the most well-balanced, idiot-proof handling of all the cars tested, as well as a lot of grip, but lacks low-end torque and seems disconnected from the road.

----------------
*2nd Place - 2004 S-Tune Spec V*: Has torque everywhere, more than enough grip, excellent LSD, and is a consistent handler but has a redline that is set too low, bland styling, and a notchy shifter. 

----------------
*1st Place - 2003 TRD Celica GT-S*: Has ultra-responsive chassis, tight gearbox, racy looks, quick steering, and was the most fun to drive but lacks low-end grunt, has a very small powerband, and less than supportive seats.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

S tune? they didn't use ANY Rtune parts ? thats a joke, that and I've never trusted road and track.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What are the s tune parts? Aren't they just the Nismo shoulder pads, shift knobs, etc?


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> What are the s tune parts? Aren't they just the Nismo shoulder pads, shift knobs, etc?


Complete suspension upgrade, front strut tower brace, front anti-sway bar, overpriced rims, racing tires, and exhaust.

I think that the R-Tune would have made this comparison test a turkey-shoot (as far as handling and track times are concerned), that's why they probably went with the S-Tune.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ah, so they just upgraded the suspension and left the power alone

Kind of sad that it still beat everything other than the SRT in 0-60 and 1/4 (cept for the Focus tie in the 1/4)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

s tune = street legal... so they had to test an s tune car, every other car was street legal, the spec had to be too...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

r tune is street legal, it's just not covered under warranty


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> r tune is street legal, it's just not covered under warranty


 r tune accessories incl. headers and exhaust are for off road use only and do not pass NYS DMV smog tests for certification in the state of ny... this came with my dealership's brocures for Nismo products from nissan NA regional director Patrick Orby...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

alright, well in 48/50 states they're street legal


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

actually prob all the carb stats( 6 0r 7 of them follow carb, mass does, i think ohio does etc.0 they are prolly not street legal...


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

how about Ca? i really need to know because im going to purchase a intake and headers pretty soon.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i dont want to give out the wrong info, so i would give a dealer a call and ask, they will know...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

R Tune parts in CA are not street legal... if its not street legal in NY then it sure as hell won't be here in CA...


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> r tune is street legal, it's just not covered under warranty


Yeah, and that's why those parts weren't included. They had to maintain full factory warranty to be part of the test. 

Track times were
1. Celica
2. Spec V
3. SRT-4

But very close. They kind of dropped off after that. Kinda weird the MSP didn't have better times, I guess because of it's lack of midrange.

They really rated the Neon bad on handling. Worst in the whole group.


----------

